# Comment étendre mon réseau sans fil avec Airport express



## memo31 (12 Février 2012)

Bonjour, 

J'ai regardé sur pleins de topics différents et il me semble que personne n'a encore rencontré ce problème. En effet, je viens d'acheter une airport express, je l'ai configuré très rapidement (rien de plus facile), elle est actuellement connecté à mon réseau sans fil actuel et airplay marche très bien.

Cependant, ma connexion internet n'est pas super de la où je me trouve (à deux pièces du routeur), et j'ai tenté d'étendre mon réseau sans fil actuel (neufbox sfr) via l'airport afin que mon ordinateur se connecte à l'airport désormais pour accéder à internet car apparemment la connexion en serait nettement amplifiée. Or, quand je choisis l'option "étendre mon réseau sans fil", un panneau s'affiche et me dit que je ne peux pas étendre ce réseau, je dois peut être configurer mon routeur ? et aussi un message d'alerte m'annonçant que mon réseau n'est pas sécurisé (en effet, uniquement adresse mac) alors que quand je demande à l'airport de se connecter uniquement à mon réseau, ce message ne s'affiche même pas. Le système d'adresse mac me paraissait suffisant, je me trompe peut être.


J'espère que mon message est assez clair, merci de répondre à mes questions


----------



## storme (12 Février 2012)

Bonsoir,

Hélas, la plupart des box ne supporte pas cette fonction (étendre mon réseau sans fil, ou protocole WDS)


----------



## memo31 (13 Février 2012)

storme a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Hélas, la plupart des box ne supporte pas cette fonction (étendre mon réseau sans fil, ou protocole WDS)



Ah d'accord... j'ai vu que pas mal de topics parlent de ce protocole WDS, mais j'ai prié pour qu'il s'agisse d'autres choses  Merci de ta réponse.

Existe il des solutions envisageables, autres que via l'airport, pour étendre mon réseau ?


----------



## storme (13 Février 2012)

Il y a toujours la solution de connecter en Ethernet une airport express directement sur la box en coupant le Wi Fi de la box et en créant un nouveau reseau Wi Fi avec cette borne airport, puis détendre le réseau avec une 2em airport express...mais bon, 2 bornes airport express a acheter


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Février 2012)

memo31 a dit:


> Le système d'adresse mac me paraissait suffisant, je me trompe peut être.




Ah ça, pour te tromper *Il suffit de "snifer" ton réseau pour connaître ton adresse MAC, ensuite, rien de plus simple pour s'y connecter, il existe des tas de logiciels, tant sur PC que sur Mac, pour modifier l'adresse MAC d'une interface réseau !

Cela dit, là, je ne vois pas où est le problème de périphérique, c'est un problème "réseau", pas "matériel". On déménage.


----------



## memo31 (13 Février 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah ça, pour te tromper *Il suffit de "snifer" ton réseau pour connaître ton adresse MAC, ensuite, rien de plus simple pour s'y connecter, il existe des tas de logiciels, tant sur PC que sur Mac, pour modifier l'adresse MAC d'une interface réseau !
> 
> Cela dit, là, je ne vois pas où est le problème de périphérique, c'est un problème "réseau", pas "matériel". On déménage.




  oups
Tu conseilles quoi alors comme sécurité ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h47 ----------




storme a dit:


> Il y a toujours la solution de connecter en Ethernet une airport express directement sur la box en coupant le Wi Fi de la box et en créant un nouveau reseau Wi Fi avec cette borne airport, puis détendre le réseau avec une 2em airport express...mais bon, 2 bornes airport express a acheter



Ah ouais non ça ça revient un peu trop cher 
Ca sert à rien le protocole wds, si aucune box ne le permet


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Février 2012)

memo31 a dit:


> oups
> Tu conseilles quoi alors comme sécurité ?



Clé WPA, 63 caractères aléatoires (pas de clé "mémorisable", avec une attaque par dictionnaire, quelques minutes suffiraient pour la casser, ça la rendrait aussi fragile qu'une clé WEP)



memo31 a dit:


> Ca sert à rien le protocole wds, si aucune box ne le permet



Mais certaines box le permettent, j'avais ainsi étendu le réseau d'un de mes clients qui avait une Livebox.


----------



## memo31 (13 Février 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Clé WPA, 63 caractères aléatoires (pas de clé "mémorisable", avec une attaque par dictionnaire, quelques minutes suffiraient pour la casser, ça la rendrait aussi fragile qu'une clé WEP)
> 
> 
> 
> Mais certaines box le permettent, j'avais ainsi étendu le réseau d'un de mes clients qui avait une Livebox.



Ouais c'est ce que j'ai fait pour la sécurité. J'ai mis une clé wpa2 personnel. Ca a d'ailleurs fait buguer la airport, je l'avais zappé sur le coup. J'ai eu peur mon ordi la reconnait plus, j'ai du la réinitialiser  Tout est rentré dans l'ordre.

Si j'achète un routeur netgear ou autre, ça marche pas non plus alors... i am dégouté. Enfin bref, merci à tous pour vos réponses !


----------



## doc (10 Mai 2012)

storme a dit:


> Il y a toujours la solution de connecter en Ethernet une airport express directement sur la box en coupant le Wi Fi de la box et en créant un nouveau reseau Wi Fi avec cette borne airport, puis détendre le réseau avec une 2em airport express...mais bon, 2 bornes airport express a acheter



ON ne retombe pas sur le problème routeur derriere un routeur ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mai 2012)

doc a dit:


> ON ne retombe pas sur le problème routeur derriere un routeur ?



La borne Airport express a un mode "extension de réseau WiFi", j'avais mis ça en place il y a quelques années pour étendre la portée d'une Livebox chez un de mes clients, et ça fonctionnait.


----------



## doc (11 Mai 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> La borne Airport express a un mode "extension de réseau WiFi", j'avais mis ça en place il y a quelques années pour étendre la portée d'une Livebox chez un de mes clients, et ça fonctionnait.



Quand j'ai pris ce mode , j'ai gardé le nom du reseau et le mot de passe 
cela à marche un peu puis buggé du genre pas de connection apres mise en veille , et d'autre part les mac ne se voyaient plus sur le reseau


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mai 2012)

doc a dit:


> Quand j'ai pris ce mode , j'ai gardé le nom du reseau et le mot de passe
> cela à marche un peu puis buggé du genre pas de connection apres mise en veille , et d'autre part les mac ne se voyaient plus sur le reseau



Je n'ai plus tous les détails en tête (ça fait plusieurs années que j'ai fait ça, c'était en 2005 ou 2006, et pour y parvenir, j'ai du faire appel à l'assistance d'Apple, et j'avais eu la chance de tomber sur une technicienne très compétente), mais il me semble bien que l'extension se présentait comme un réseau distinct du réseau principal, une "passerelle". Par contre, il est vrai que le seul objectif était d'étendre la portée de l'accès internet, il n'y avait pas de problème de communication entre les machines.


----------



## doc (11 Mai 2012)

Je vais tenter de créer un nouveau réseau   peut etre la box acceptera le protocole wds 

merci


----------

